# HELP! sick plants.



## Old Toby (Jul 17, 2006)

Im a new grower with 4 northern light plants, i've been growing in my back garden here in Ireland and funnily enough we are havin a heatwave! I've been watering them with water once a day but i dont be back to check on them til the evening. notice my pictures the plants leaves are all burning or something, any advice?


----------



## rockydog (Jul 17, 2006)

we need more info. Nutes? Feeding/Watering schedule? PH? these things will help determine the problem


----------



## Old Toby (Jul 18, 2006)

well i water it each evening and im starting a tomatoe plant feed today. i have not seen any sign of insect attacks and im completely stumped!


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jul 18, 2006)

Have you checked your Ph level?


----------



## Old Toby (Jul 18, 2006)

Yeah i checked it there and its PH 7.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jul 18, 2006)

Old Toby said:
			
		

> Yeah i checked it there and its PH 7.


 
7 is a little high, would be best if you can get it down to 6.3-6.5. You might be experiencing nute lockout.


----------



## rockydog (Jul 18, 2006)

may need to flush it. I may have to do that with my plants anyone know the gal of water to soilratio for flushing?


----------



## Old Toby (Jul 19, 2006)

Cheers dudes i may do some flushing tonite. how much water would be enough for 4 plants to flush?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 19, 2006)

Old Toby said:
			
		

> Cheers dudes i may do some flushing tonite. how much water would be enough for 4 plants to flush?


*Whats up Old Toby. For every gallon of dirt you flush with 3 gallons of water. So if your plants are in a 3 gallon pot you flush with 9 gallons of water. *


----------



## advocate (Jul 19, 2006)

IMO, if you are watering daily you may be over watering... by watering in the evenings the soil is always damp over night and you are subjecting yourself to a root fungus... IMHO...  I just had that problem and it looked EXACTLY like that, started primarily on the lower leaves and worked it's way up the plant as the fungus grew below the soil, by the time it breaks the surface it's too late..


----------



## advocate (Jul 19, 2006)

Not to mention... the planters in the photo appear to be quiet small...what size are they?...remember, the larger the planter the larger the plant, you may, and/or may not, want to transplant into larger containers  (Just an observation)...


----------



## Mutt (Jul 19, 2006)

advocate said:
			
		

> IMO, if you are watering daily you are over watering... by watering in the evenings the soil is always damp over night and you are subjecting yourself to a root fungus... IMHO... I just had that problem and it looked EXACTLY like that, started primarily on the lower leaves and worked it's way up the plant as the fungus grew below the soil, by the time it breaks the surface it's too late..


 
I'll co-sign Advocates statment. Overwatering is the #1 mistake. It is better to underwater than over water. Mine may droop I water and perk right back up. but over watering is much harder to fix. 
Also what helps "promote" this fungus is the fact that the Roots were depleted of oxygen due to the constant moisture. This causes root rot. Classic symptoms are what you have here.
MJ does like a dry spell helps promote the roots to spread out and search out water. More roots = healthier plant IMO. (In dirt of course)

Watering rule of thumb. If you stick you finger two-three inches in the surface and its dry. time for water. I also can't preach enough about "proper drainage". You have to have holes in the bottom to drain excess water. I've had pots not drain good. It was dry at the top and a mud/sludge pit of yukkie stuff at the bottom. I only water about every 2-3 days. (depending on age/size of plant, flowering period sucks it up for about a week or two when its going throught its stretch).


----------



## Old Toby (Jul 20, 2006)

Yeah 2 of my plants are about 4ft tall while my 2 others are a bit shorter than that by a few inches, they are growing well with healthy leaves from the 3rd node up, GOOD TIMES,  its just the bottom leaves that are crusty lumps of misery, BAD TIMES. Dya think if i left them alone and changed my watering to morning times they will be ok?
I never thought it would be this hard work with growing weed.....


----------



## KADE (Jul 20, 2006)

It isn't too hard.. just make sure the soil is dry over the top few inches and you'll be fine!


----------



## Old Toby (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks for the help to all, flushed the plants and theyve taken to it well!


----------

